# Our Cat, Bez



## poppy23 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My partner and I have a tiny, 1 year old Manx cat named Bez, who needs temporarily looking after whilst we are in the process of moving house.
Unfortunately, none of our close friends or family are able to take care of him, and we do understand that it is a huge ask! We are absolutely not willing to permanantly give him up, or put him into a catery as he is such a big part of our family! 
We live in Manchester City Centre and are looking to buy our first house, but until we find one, we cannot take bez with us into the temporary rental property. We are moving out of our current home at the end of February and at such short notice, I think it would be a miracle if we could find a temporary home for him! 
Bez is a wonderful cat with so muchcharacter, I just can't bare to see him go forever!
So if anyone has any thoughts or advice, or knows someone who may be able to help us in this awkward time, I would really really appreciate it!
Such a shame there are no obvious services for our little babies during these predicaments, I'm just really hoping giving him up isn't the best option 
Thank you so so much!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bez looks like an adorable cat and I can see why you would not want to surrender him.
BUT.....I am afraid to say that i think it may be unrealistic to think it is a good plan to get someone to foster him for a few months. Unfortunately this kind of arrangement seldom goes to plan. From what you say, you have not yet found the house you want to buy, or even started looking so it could easily be a year before you have your own home. Any foster situation running for this long would inevitably lead to strong bonds of affection in his new home and also considerable costs for the upkeep and veterinary care the cat needs. I just cannot see it working out.
If you really truly do not want to part with Bez then I think you need to either convince your friends to let you keep Bez at the house they are renting out to you, or find other accommodation where he can be kept with your own family.
Sorry if that sounds blunt, I don't mean to be nasty but it is how I see the situation.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Try googling "Thaidi's Place" - I think they may take on longer term boarders... They aren't a Cattery as such, but they look after cats in their own home in North Manchester. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Try googling "Thaidi's Place" - I think they may take on longer term boarders... They aren't a Cattery as such, but they look after cats in their own home in North Manchester. Might be worth a try?


I don't like the look of that set up, for an extra £1 or so a day I would prefer a proper cattery.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I've used it before and it was really good, the people who run it are lovely... Helps that my two at the time had no problem with other cats, granted. They were very relaxed and happy in all the videos we were sent. I'd use them again if it wasn't for the fact that Loca has developed an aversion to other cats since moving to somewhere with a garden. 

They have full roam of the whole house, which is why I guess in this scenario it would be preferable to a cattery long term.


----------

